# 36 weeks and 5 days pregnant



## SophiasMommy (Dec 8, 2011)

This is my first child. And for the past weeks i have had sharp pelvis pains and the get painful each day. My belly is hard and but the pains come and go, And when my baby moves down there it hurts more. When i went for my appt the other day they said i haven't opened down there yet. I can't sleep because of the pain, but i don't want to to call me dr and nothing be wrong. What should i do. I'll call my mom and tell her but she said its just the baby moveing down there. Do i go to the hospital or do i just wait a few more days until my next appt.?


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

Welcome to MDC!

If the pain is in your pelvis (bones/joints), rather than your belly, it sounds to me as though you might have symphysis pubis dysfunction (SPD), which is relatively common in pregnancy as the hormone relaxin loosens your joints. I had it terribly with #1, and again with #2, but that time my chiropractor helped me SO much. I encourage you to see a chiro... (and perhaps to find a new caretaker: yours doesn't sound very sympathetic or knowledgeable!)

Here's an article that might be helpful: http://icpa4kids.org/Wellness-Articles/symphysis-pubis-dysfunction.html

The hard belly is probably Braxton-Hicks contractions, which are also very common at this stage of pregnancy. They don't usually hurt, though.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Sadly, sounds normal, but I know it is awful. I have had the sharp pelvic pains the worst this time, but mine come and go. Some people have them non-stop and I just can't imagine getting through the day like that. I hope it gets better for you soon!


----------



## SophiasMommy (Dec 8, 2011)

Well I went to the hospital last night. I haven't opened yet but i was having contractions every now and then. And had high blood pressure. But they sent me home because it went down. So lets hope for the best.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SophiasMommy*
> 
> Well I went to the hospital last night. I haven't opened yet but i was having contractions every now and then. And had high blood pressure. But they sent me home because it went down. So lets hope for the best.


What did they tell you re: the high BP?


----------



## NicoleT (Dec 4, 2011)

Did your doctor say what it may be? Receiving an accurate diagnosis would be best. Some natural pain management support include Aromatherapy, Homeopathy, drinking distilled water every day. Consult with a natural healthcare provider to assist you with safe, gentle comfort measures, and to get to the root issue.

All the best,

Nicole


----------



## SophiasMommy (Dec 8, 2011)

They said it could be from me getting scarde or whatever.


----------



## NicoleT (Dec 4, 2011)

Scarde?


----------



## SophiasMommy (Dec 8, 2011)

I didn't even see that, lol. I need a spell check on here.


----------



## NicoleT (Dec 4, 2011)

What did you mean to say?


----------



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicoleT*
> 
> What did you mean to say?


She very likely meant to say "scared".


----------

